# GANZHOU | China Merchants Center | 220m | 47 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-11 by 猫无moya


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

xiaoxiang128
on 12th April 2021 








posted on gaoloumi by 

巨兔大王
on 10th April 2021


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

my second picture is another building with exactly same design, but it is owned another company 
here is a render: 
posted on gaoloumi by 

隋虔宋赣


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Second Tower is the Jiafu Center 220 m / 47 fl

2021-05-28 by 摩天特大赣


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-24 by 隋虔宋赣


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @Munwon , are there updates?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-28 by 隋虔宋赣










2021-09-16 by 腾龙之岽


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like to see buildings in lesser known chinese cities


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-14 by 腾龙之岽 

China Merchants Center










Jiafu Center


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-03 by 虔城是锦


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-28 by 隋虔宋赣


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-19 by 摩天特大赣 










2022-06-26 by 阿沛


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-05 by 我的炸鸡分你次


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-19 by 隋虔宋赣


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-15 by 我的炸鸡分你次


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-13 by 隋虔宋赣


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-31 by 隋虔宋赣


----------

